# Yamaha S300 CD player remote ?



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi - i was in the market to get a new CD Player which i can use with the USB and change folders etc, and i found this unit which i though was great till i realized the remote does NOT have a button to turn the unit on or off ?

its the strangest thing - i never seen that before - does anyone have this unit - can you confirm this ?

also the next model up is the same unit but has a 5 disk changer - instead of one disk and that remote does have the power button on the remote 

its model Yamaha C600 i believe - i was wondering if the remote from this model which has the power button on the remote - would it work on the S300 model which dosnt have the ON button on the remote 

i was thinking if i get the S300 with a C600 remote - wonder if it would work ?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

not sure about that particular remote, but a good harmony remote is always a plus for situations like these


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

hey - thanks - you know - i cancelled this order but they delivered it anyway and was left at my door this morning - so i have the unit now - and was thinking of keeping it and making it work one way or another 

the good thing is - it seems its just the power i need to make work - and i do have a harmony remote - i was going to try to set it up and i think theres an option that says if the original remote has a power button or not - i would pick no and set it up - if i am lucky the harmony would power it on and off ?
even if the original remote dosnt have a button for that function ?

i will give that a try first - i have all my stuff connected to a power conditioner which powers everything off at the end anyway - so its really more about just getting it power on to start - but i like the option to do on and off when i want - 

if the harmony option dosnt work out - then i have to use one of those remote light switches i use around the apt to turn lights on etc, - i have one spare unit - worst case - i have to connect the yamaha to the light switch and use that to turn it on and off - and maybe i can even program the light switch to the harmony if it dosnt work with the harmony with out the switch 

i just think its so stupid to make a unit and leave the power function off the remote - and the next unit is the same unit but a 5 disk changer version and that remote has the power function on it - 

makes no sense to me - i was also thinking what if i program the harmony to the 5 disk version remote and pick dont have the remote and let harmony set it up - and see if that works ?

at first i was thinking of trying to purchase the remote from the 5 disk version - but maybe i am able to do this with the harmony with out any issues - 

has anyone used a harmony before in this way ?

thanks - now i have to see if they sent me the correct model - i ordered the model with the Rack ears since i have a Rack -


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike Edwards said:


> not sure about that particular remote, but a good harmony remote is always a plus for situations like these



i gave it a try with the harmony but it dosnt work - i think my unit is just not wired to be turned on by remote 


is there another way you know of that i can get my unit to turn on by the harmony remote ? 

the unit itself does not have a power button on the remote - only on the unit 


any other ideas ? 

thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are many powre bars now that have an "eco" feature that will power off devices that are plugged into certain plugins when the main trigger device such as a TV or receiver is turned off.
That would be a simple option.


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

i have it connected to a power conditioner which does turn it off when i shut it all down - but when i turn it on - i either have to leave the power on all the time - but if i am not using that unit - it will stay on - 

i was hoping the logitech i have would have been able to do it somehow - i tried but cant seem to make it work -


----------

